
SmartDataCenter and Manta are now open source - porker
http://www.joyent.com/blog/sdc-and-manta-are-now-open-source
======
j_s
Can anyone point to recommended hardware for this software? Solaris-family
OS's do not have the same level of hardware support that the more popular
operating systems enjoy.

I would like to see an update to this discussion, 'Hardware Recommendation --
What Do Joyent and Others Run In Production?'¹ from Feb'2013:

 _The ditches on either side of the road through the land of hardware are
steep and home to manifold ferocious beasts. Stray from this golden path at
your peril._

¹
[http://www.listbox.com/member/archive/184463/2013/02/sort/ti...](http://www.listbox.com/member/archive/184463/2013/02/sort/time_rev/page/1/entry/5:161/20130218134633:82C0ABBC-79FB-11E2-B214-A90A0365DAE4/)

~~~
dap
For what Joyent uses in production, see
[http://eng.joyent.com/manufacturing/](http://eng.joyent.com/manufacturing/).
For what's known to be compatible, see
[http://illumos.org/hcl/](http://illumos.org/hcl/).

------
dap
If people have questions, several of us Joyent engineers are watching this
thread, so fire away. We're also hanging out in #smartos and #manta on
freenode.

------
4ad
Wow! This is so unexpected.

Congratulations (and thanks!) to all the people who made this possible. I am
in your debt.

------
trentmick
The list of open sourced repos, for those interested, is here:
[https://gist.github.com/trentm/ce1b6a9db28665f57413](https://gist.github.com/trentm/ce1b6a9db28665f57413)

------
helper
Wow. It is a huge amount of work to take a product like manta and open source
it. This is great work by Joyent and a testament to their commitment to open
source.

------
23david
cool. I poked around, but couldn't see how this supports docker containers at
the moment. I assume that at least for now it just runs KVM linux vms that can
run docker?

Or is there a different way this is handled?

~~~
bcantrill
Sorry if anything was unclear -- while OS-based virtualization is very core to
SDC, there's nothing specific to Docker at the moment. That said, that's
definitely trying to make SDC a good fit for production Docker deployments --
and if you want a sneak peek as to some of the technological underpinnings,
see our work on LX branded zones in SmartOS.[1] Expect a lot more there in the
coming weeks and months; all of our work there has been (and will be!) done in
the open.

[1] [http://www.slideshare.net/bcantrill/illumos-
lx](http://www.slideshare.net/bcantrill/illumos-lx)

~~~
23david
Cool. Are there any links to the project source for the LX branded zones work?

~~~
bcantrill
Yes, sorry -- it's all open, and lives in SmartOS, which doesn't necessarily
have the most intuitive repo name:

[http://github.com/joyent/illumos-joyent](http://github.com/joyent/illumos-
joyent)

If you look at the commit log, you'll see this is a very active area of
development. Also, you can find us in #smartos on Freenode if you have
specific questions.

------
snw
opensourcing sdc is great, but opening up manta for everyone is huge! Thanks!

